# £1.5m Koenigsegg CCXR Edition.



## Johnnyopolis

As detailed by Paul Dalton...

Thought you guys would appreciate some automotive Porn!


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































And not forgetting the video...






And a massive thanks too Iain from http://www.alternativeexposure.com/ for taking so many excellent pictures all day!!!

Johnny


----------



## Dan_V6

:doublesho OMFG, what a car!! you lucky  :thumb:

i cant get up from my desk now :lol:


----------



## HC1001

:doublesho:doublesho WOW :doublesho:doublesho

Amazing work..............:thumb:


----------



## Ducky

Wow, how much 'fibre is on that car! Looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

WOW...I am speachless...

And I dont know why..But I never imagined a Koenigsegg dealer...I never thought about how you would actually buy one..Always thought it was one of those factory direct things..


----------



## ads2k

Awesome car and a truly great finish 

Shame about the dirty van and wearing jeans - surely a NO NO for a man in his position


----------



## djcromie

that is just amazing, pure porn, great job too


----------



## tmclssns

Great work on a great car (performance wise; as I don't like the looks).
Still using the Z sponge 

I also see a bottle of Cleaner Fluid Pro - is that all that was used (correction) or just a pre-wax treat?


----------



## superted

amazing!!! most people aren't lucky enough to see one up close never mind detail one, top job :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Amazing, he can turn up in what he likes and on a bike if he makes my car look like that 
Nice to see a dealer not trying to treat an expensive car as if it was a 5k trade-in as most "high end" (I'm thinking some of the Astons we see on here) dealers seem to do.


----------



## iam5p4m

some more pictures

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/ko...c-koenigsegg-ccxr-edition-being-unloaded.html


----------



## SimonW

Just awsome!!!!! Great work, great car :thumb: love it 

Thanks for posting, Simon


----------



## wozza-vrs

THAT IS OUT OF THIS WORLD. BEAUTIFUL :thumb:


----------



## gtisportline

Oops! Too late.

Proper Porn!:thumb:

Funny how he's got the same name as a Swissvax product!


----------



## Christian6984

great work, thanx for sharing. he gets all the best jobs.


----------



## arcdef

lovelly car!!! ott but, what song is in that video??


----------



## Neil_S

Liking that alot, some good attention to detail shown.


----------



## GTIKris

What a gorgeous car, and a fantastic finish!


----------



## Rowan83

WOW!!!!! :doublesho

That looks absolutely incredible!


----------



## Buck

Awesome - Is it for sale ?

<just checks piggy bank!>


----------



## tonyy

Wow,great job...


----------



## WHIZZER

gtisportline said:


> Oops! Too late.
> 
> Proper Porn!:thumb:
> 
> Funny how he's got the same name as a Swissvax product!


If you are referring to Paul Dalton - he made Paul Daltons crystal rock in conjunction with Swissvax ... ( its Pauls own take on how a wax should be using Swissvax's expertise)


----------



## claaarkio

I think it needs more carbon fibre? lol

what can you say about that car, wow.

excellent finish too  :thumb:

Dave


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Speechless!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Summit Detailing

nice job!

..although I prefer the interior to the exterior:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

WOW i did a sex wee !! that is one hell of a car awsome work as always :thumb:


----------



## visor

that's one sweeet car! amazing :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Lol, I take it Zymöl's exclusive deal it made with Koenigsegg last year fell through then?! On the Business Wire, it was announced that they had agreed a deal in which every new car had to be treated with Zymöl products by a Zymöl Licenced Detailer in order for the paint warranty to be honoured. I'm now finding it quiet amusing that the above car was done by an ex-licenced detailer using a Swissvax product! Regardless, beautiful results as always.


----------



## Rikimaru

Absolutely fantastic! 

Not usually one for super cars but what can i say about that except stunning!
Done an awesome job on a jaw dropping car.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Epoch

WX51 TXR said:


> Lol, I take it Zymöl's exclusive deal it made with Koenigsegg last year fell through then?! On the Business Wire, it was announced that they had agreed a deal in which every new car had to be treated with Zymöl products by a Zymöl Licenced Detailer in order for the paint warranty to be honoured. I'm now finding it quiet amusing that the above car was done by an ex-licenced detailer using a Swissvax product! Regardless, beautiful results as always.


Nearly as funny as CR being applied to one of the remaining Bugatti Royale's earlier this year.


----------



## Ali

WOW! Unreal!


----------



## chris l

Stunning car lucky sod  great job


----------



## Rich @ PB

Epoch said:


> Nearly as funny as CR being applied to one of the remaining Bugatti Royale's earlier this year.


PMSL, oh the irony! :lol:


----------



## Dubbed

OMG this really is my dream car!!!

Car looks amazing and loving the finish!!

Why did i not win the £100 million lottery the other day!! :lol:


----------



## Big Bru

That is one amazing supercar!
Top job:thumb:


----------



## rAudiguy

I've often wondered what car I would buy if I won the Euro lottery and I think you've answered my qestion!!! WOW!!! what a car it just looks amazing and the doors are just the sexiest doors ever!

Great work!!!


----------



## ahaydock

Stunning


----------



## xyber

I saw this on autotrader last week, its the only RHD they are making EVER apparently, I had a portion of my £100,000,000 from Euro millions set aside for it, but I only won £7.40 in the end! haha


----------



## magpieV6

wow! speechless!


----------



## 190Evoluzione

One of the best supercars ever, I adore Koenigsegg.

What really finishes it off for me is that even when the price of the car tops £1million, and the entire body is nude Carbon, they still can't find a better windscreen wiper than the daddy of them all - Mercedes-Benz W201, launched in 1982.


----------



## buck-egit

Lovin the carbon!!!!!!!!

Im off to the Bedroom for some ME time


----------



## John-R-

Thats awesome :thumb::thumb::thumb:

John


----------



## Ross

Ive just had an trouser accident


----------



## Nettles

<---- Speechless


Do you have any max/high res photos available? I want to mount one above my bed!


----------



## zrjace

that is amazing,love it!Whats the bhp of it?Bet its loads


----------



## RenesisEvo

1018bhp or something. Stunning work, why doesn't this thread have 5 stars already? Feel privileged to have even seen photos of the real thing.


----------



## mouthyman

amazing car, i cant believe how much the carbon weave shows now, looks great


----------



## Perfezione

Wow now thats a serious machine


----------



## GlynRS2

Wow - that is some motor :doublesho
Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## mattm

Fantastic motor and nice correction work! :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine

Thanks for posting Johnny. Interesting to see:thumb:

After reading the other posters though it seems I must be the only one who doesn't think the car is actually all that nice!


----------



## Jesse74

ads2k said:


> Awesome car and a truly great finish
> 
> Shame about the dirty van and wearing jeans - surely a NO NO for a man in his position


I was thinking the same thing about the jeans and dirty van, but I think with a name like he's made for himself, he can wear whatever the hell he wants because people will still commission him regardless. Anyway, nice work Paul and thanks for the post Johnny!


----------



## WyattEarp

Excellent detail on such a remarkable car. Thanks for sharing with us. It would be nice to see the top detailers in the world go head to head in a detailing contest to see who is the best.


----------



## A20 LEE

can't imagine how good that must look in real live. Awesome stuff.


----------



## rfmatt

Wow, first car on my list on Saturday when I win the lottery I think!


----------



## lee74

as Andy from little britain says ' i want that one'


----------



## dw0510

Nice to see PD's work again.


----------



## Guest

I really like the work thats gone into the car, its performance etc, but not too fussed over the look of it.

I assume the car is pre-preg multi-layed with a foam core?

Topped with lacquer (looking at pics thats a few coats too) 

Nice work by a top detailer.


----------



## Katana

That's the definition of a mirror finish, want to lick it


----------



## 3dr

might call in an kick the tyres on it tomorrow :lol: opposite Cotswold BMW iirc? was there today picking up an X6, seen them parked there but the dealership looks a bit **** tbh :lol:


----------



## MrLOL

WX51 TXR said:


> Lol, I take it Zymöl's exclusive deal it made with Koenigsegg last year fell through then?! On the Business Wire, it was announced that they had agreed a deal in which every new car had to be treated with Zymöl products by a Zymöl Licenced Detailer in order for the paint warranty to be honoured. I'm now finding it quiet amusing that the above car was done by an ex-licenced detailer using a Swissvax product! Regardless, beautiful results as always.


sign of the times isnt it

Looks as though what the big old Z did has turned the market against them. Give that the target market for their product is the hypercar market like bugatti and koenigsegg, who'se using Z now ?


----------



## Phil H

more stunning work by Paul!, and a hell of a machine.


----------



## jedi-knight83

i see he has a new van... dont tell james b... he will get all envious! how come your sticking this up johnny anyway?


----------



## jamiesim

Veyron who?????


----------



## uberbmw

Awesome, best play the lotto at the weekend lol


----------



## steveG2

WOW ! Better than the ten minute free view !!!


----------



## Rsam

foook me thats jus pure porn!!! youve got some amazing photos of the car and some amazing ones of you working!


----------



## ianFRST

he dont even need to use this forum and his work still gets on here :lol: even so, great detail 

superb car, but £1.5m, jesus christ.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

jedi-knight83 said:


> i see he has a new van... dont tell james b... he will get all envious! how come your sticking this up johnny anyway?


Nathan,

When Paul said he had done it I thought everyone would like to see a £1,500,000 super car, nothing more sinister than that :thumb:

I have to say that new Merc van is very nice....

Johnny


----------



## kevgolfgti

that is a work of art :doublesho 
i make the carbon fiber for koeninsegg and its very nice to see one presented like that i didnt know that they did an un painted one very nice


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Fantastic car , fantastic results , fantastic work...

Thanks for sharing johnnie....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ah quality photos macca aswell , didnt realise you had done the shoot..


----------



## andyboygsi

that s pure porn, even though the keonigsegg got trunced in evo this month by a maser


----------



## Robbieben

That's just stunning. What a beautiful car.:thumb:


----------



## Simmo

top man great post, great job thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## mobileman

Just had a sex wee in my pants....

Fantastic car and work to match


----------



## KleenChris

Thanks for the post !!

What a car :argie: 

...what a detail. and well done to Paul

I wonder if it is an invitation only car


----------



## cotters

i want, i want, i want


----------



## Rich

I recognize the dealership location may have to pop in and see it in the Flesh.


----------



## TheColliniteKid

Me too ... and to think last year that show room was full old Shoguns!!!

Looks like Broughtons are having good times.


----------



## Grizzle

ads2k said:


> Shame about the dirty van and wearing jeans - surely a NO NO for a man in his position


The van maybe its hard when your very busy (i can see mine being stinking next week big time) but the jeans and T shirt is a big no no IMO i just received 4 new polos and a sweatshirt from Bristol Embroidery to replace older polos.

Still doesnt divert it away from the work OMG 
:thumb:


----------



## byrnes

F*** me I have a semi.... what a car, you lucky ****


----------



## Imprez

Paul Dalton is THE man, period.


----------



## amiller

just found this. lovely detail on an amazing car.


----------



## Eddy

Holy thread resurrection batman!!!

But yes, this is truely truely stunning work on one of THE cars. I would do almost anything to own one of these babies!!!


----------



## magpieV6

holy crap, that is beuty! need to go change .........


----------



## Deano

this threads so old the cars worth about 4 grand now.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

stunning automotive pron!!


----------



## REFLECTS

Sod the car,

Dalton needs to detail his hair :lol:

Give up man, shave it off FFS


----------



## Jack

I would be scared to even look at that never mind detail it. Excellent work


----------



## pdv40

:doublesho


----------



## fozzy

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Puntoboy

I just jizzed in my pants. Mmmm carbon...


----------



## justin30513

Wow. Two years later and this thread is still kicking. 
This one of my faves of Paul's work.


----------



## cfherd

Nice work and nice car. The CCX with TG Spoiler I see!


----------



## REFLECTS

I know he is a good detailer and an even better Marketing whore but i don't know him or even met him but he just annoys me (It isn't jealousy) and i don't know why he does.

He is a very good detailer but the marketing thing narks me.

I have read alot of amazing threads from detailers on here and they rival his work


----------



## Danno1975

Johnnyopolis said:


> As detailed by Paul Dalton...
> 
> Thought you guys would appreciate some automotive Porn!


Guessing the 27 on trip is not MPG:lol::lol:


----------



## Chris CPT

Bare carbon fibre:doublesho:doublesho
Beautiful!


----------



## Rickyboy

When I did pro-detailing I found myself very envious of his work and I will admit to calling him a knob purely spurred on by jealousy.

Fact is, the guy is a detailing legend. Consistent great work, obviously profitable and most of all dedicated to a whole new level. His latest marketing video is a bit over the top in my opinion but if it's working for him then who are we to judge. 

My opinion on him and a few other detailers changed when I gave up the pro angle as I just started finding it pretty dull albeit profitable. Hats of to you pros... don't know how you keep doing it!


----------



## nicp2007

i remember seeing this the first time round and was truly amazed :thumb:

just how did paul get so big though??


----------



## kc's

ma ma mia
You did it again....never fail to amazed


----------



## po-low

The detail may be old, but that car is Porn, Porn, Porn.

I WANT that car !!! :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER

nicp2007 said:


> i remember seeing this the first time round and was truly amazed :thumb:
> 
> just how did paul get so big though??


Clever marketing and advertising - Also he is pretty darn good at what he does


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Amazing car


----------



## ryanuk

very nice car! im shocked the mods have let the pics be put on here!!! as all the posts about him get locked,and a mod said it was due to the fact he does not advertise on here.

strange.


----------



## VIPER

I wonder why so many supercar manufacturers choose a shield design for their logos (Ferrari, Lambo, Porsche) and clearly Koenigsegg - just curious? 

I have to say though, given that amount of money to spend on a car/s I wouldn't choose one of those - doesn't do anything for me, and I could build a lovely garage complex and fill it with a number of other cars for the same outlay. But each to their own, and I do have total respect for it - I just don't really like it.


----------



## obc1

That is lush, the carbon fibre makes that car, why am i not rich and famous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A great detail of a stunning koenigsegg


----------



## Mike Hunt

Not that pretty imho, with an old school yank engine, if I was forced to go low volume wacky carbon fibre car with my Euromillions jackpot it would be a Zonda. Don't want to start a war but apart from marketing etc is he any better than some of the 'mortal' pro detailers on here? I'd say not.


----------



## tdekany

Mike Hunt said:


> Not that pretty imho, with an old school yank engine, if I was forced to go low volume wacky carbon fibre car with my Euromillions jackpot it would be a Zonda. Don't want to start a war but apart from marketing etc is he any better than some of the 'mortal' pro detailers on here? I'd say not.


A swirl free finish is a swirl free finish. You are right.

However Paul has been doing this at this level for a long time. We all should thank him for helping us improve our skills. Give him that much.

He is at the top of this business.


----------



## Mini 360

I remember seeing him on Fifth Gear doing a £5k "Car wash" as they called it. Was stunned!


----------



## crazycallum

Although I personally don't like it you can not deny that is one hell of a car!


----------



## MrLOL

Mini 360 said:


> I remember seeing him on Fifth Gear doing a £5k "Car wash" as they called it. Was stunned!


was a bit misleading was that.

You dont clean a paint by polishing it. Its clean from the point its clayed onwards

The machine polishing alters the physical structure of the clearcoat. Its not being filled or masked so its exactly what it says on the tin when he talk about it here. "Correction"

Trouble is, some people are really averse to the use of the word "detail" and get all het up about how its an american word. its not valeting as thats a job done by cowboys on the cheap. Not sure what else you'd call it but most certainly isnt just an expensive wash.


----------



## Escort God

remember this thread from when it was first time , and must say car looks ooohhhh

real nice work :thumb:


----------



## hitharder

live near chelt where it lives. been around it a few times and seen it on the roads. its sick!


----------



## scottgm

hmm WOW! 

amazing car and great job!


----------



## Doc

I drove past that place once and nearly crashed....


----------



## Bod42

Now that is one stunning car.


----------



## ALANSHR

a fair bit of cf on that little toy


----------



## uberwax

Wow what a car truelly amazing


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

stunning ...


----------



## ets2k9

I want one!


----------



## REFLECTS

Viper said:


> I wonder why so many supercar manufacturers choose a shield design for their logos (Ferrari, Lambo, Porsche) and clearly Koenigsegg - just curious?
> 
> I have to say though, given that amount of money to spend on a car/s I wouldn't choose one of those - doesn't do anything for me, and I could build a lovely garage complex and fill it with a number of other cars for the same outlay. But each to their own, and I do have total respect for it - I just don't really like it.


Odds on it would be full of Ford Porn Mark


----------



## otterolly

unbelievable................


----------



## big ben

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

OMG :doublesho


----------



## david.celica

Wow !!!!


----------



## scooby73

Sensational!!:thumb: 

Missed this one first time around.


----------



## No_Fear

:O Full carbon,nice job.


----------



## Planet Admin

Wow What A Car Good Job Stunning


----------



## Planet Man

ets2k9 said:


> I want one!


I want two.

Wonderful stuff:wave:


----------

